# Hey, thats not where the bare wire goes...



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Last time I ran across that was a 3-way used to feed a new bath fan. The original wiring was ungrounded, and the fan was fed with modern NM with a ground wire. So the result was the frame of the fan was energized when the switch was off.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

He tried to make it a 3 way


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> He tried to make it a 3 way


No, he mistakenly bought a 3-way that just happened to not have a grounding terminal. He was probably at the store looking for a switch with 3 screws and saw this one. "Oooh! That's it! Man, I'm gonna save a ton of money doing this myself!"


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No, he mistakenly bought a 3-way that just happened to not have a grounding terminal. He was probably at the store looking for a switch with 3 screws and saw this one. "Oooh! That's it! Man, I'm gonna save a ton of money doing this myself!"


I think Dennis was kidding.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What I usually run into is where residential GC's who try to cut corners and replace switches themselves put a single pole switch in as a replacement for a 3 way and end up putting one of the travelers around the grounding screw.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I think Dennis was kidding.


480sparky has the sense of humor of a rock, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> What I usually run into is where residential GC's who try to cut corners and replace switches themselves put a single pole switch in as a replacement for a 3 way and end up putting one of the travelers around the grounding screw.


And then they trash talk that no good electrician they hired!


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

See this nonsense all the time.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No, he mistakenly bought a 3-way that just happened to not have a grounding terminal. He was probably at the store looking for a switch with 3 screws and saw this one. "Oooh! That's it! Man, I'm gonna save a ton of money doing this myself!"





HackWork said:


> I think Dennis was kidding.





MTW said:


> 480sparky has the sense of humor of a rock, as I'm sure you know.


That's not true, he has a good sense of humor...

But if you want to talk about people with the brains of a rock, I know this guy on here named Peter........:whistling2:






















































:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTW said:


> 480sparky has the sense of humor of a rock, as I'm sure you know.


I just have a _different_ sense of humor.

And_ different_ is simply unacceptable as many here are more than willing to point out.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I just have no sense of humor..



Fify


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTW said:


> Fify


Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I just have a _different_ sense of humor.
> 
> And_ different_ is simply unacceptable as many here are more than willing to point out.


I love your different sense of humor.

Don't listen to the haters.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mxslick said:


> That's not true, he has a good sense of humor...
> 
> But if you want to talk about people with the brains of a rock, I know this guy on here named Peter........:whistling2:
> 
> :jester:


I also know of this drama queen. :whistling2:


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

You guys are hilarious, always good for a laugh.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

MTW said:


> 480sparky has the sense of humor of a rock, as I'm sure you know.


If they ever Roast 480sparky you're my first choice for the dais.:thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Maximumbob said:


> If they ever Roast 480sparky you're my first choice for the dais.:thumbsup:


If they ever roast 480sparky, I'm going to be first in line with a knife and fork :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I love your different sense of humor..


:no::no:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

robmac85 said:


> So upon starting the rough for a customers finished basement she showed me a switch for the lights covered up in scotch tape. She explained that for the past 10 years whenever she used this switch to shut the lights off it blows the breaker, so instead they use the pull chains on the lights. That's strange. So here's what I found hahhhhhh
> 
> View attachment 51553
> 
> ...


A rough inspection with the drywall already in...that IS rough.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> :no::no:


Peter, remember when you use to get a time-out for posts like this? I think they should do it again.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Peter, remember when you use to get a time-out for posts like this? I think they should do it again.



:whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> :whistling2:


Banned.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Banned.



:no::no::no:



:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

Not your call on here Hack. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Banned.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


>


Banned & barred from the get together.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Banned & barred from the get together.


Alright, I'll stop.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Peter, remember when you use to get a time-out for posts like this? I think they should do it again.


IMO hes fine.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

meadow said:


> IMO hes fine.


Well there goes your invitation to the get together.


----------

